# Best knot for large lures and braided line?



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I saw several similar posts discussing braided line knots and most of you suggested polamar knots, but I wanted to ask for specific knot suggestions for braided line and large lures. I usually use a palomar knot, but it is kind of a small knot. This weekend I had 2 of my best spinnerbaits fly off using a polamar knot on one and an improved cinch knot on the other (7 loops), so now I'm really confused! Both of them made a loud *snap* before flying off. Being totally honest, I was casting them as far as I could and really whipping my rod. The braided line was 2 seasons old, but it wasn't frayed and I left a small tag end on the knot so I don't think it came undone. I think it just broke off where the knot met the line.

Any ideas?

tackle:
6' medium heavy 2-piece BPS graphite rod
Browning Citori baitcaster (brake set on 1, lure balanced)
12# braided line (Spiderwire)
Double Colorado blade Booyah spinner

Has anyone ever used the "double looped" improved cinch knot before for heavy lures? I'll try and take a close picture of one of my knots on my lunch break, I think my rod is still in my SUV.

-House


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

I broke off a bunch of lures off right at the knot from the line cutting in my spool. It could be bad line too though 2yrs is a pretty good time out of a spool. When the lines snapping is it in the cast or can you tie it to a tree and the knots failing?

Go replace it with some Suffix 8way advanced superline. IMO its one of the better cheaper versions of 8way lines. Its roundness helps tremendously to keep the line from cutting in your reel.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

WAREHOUSE said:


> I saw several similar posts discussing braided line knots and most of you suggested polamar knots, but I wanted to ask for specific knot suggestions for braided line and large lures. I usually use a palomar knot, but it is kind of a small knot. This weekend I had 2 of my best spinnerbaits fly off using a polamar knot on one and an improved cinch knot on the other (7 loops), so now I'm really confused! Both of them made a loud *snap* before flying off. Being totally honest, I was casting them as far as I could and really whipping my rod. *The braided line was 2 seasons old*, but it wasn't frayed and I left a small tag end on the knot so I don't think it came undone. I think it just broke off where the knot met the line.
> 
> Any ideas?
> 
> ...


That was the problem right there, time to re-spool er up. The palomar knot is hard to beat, its never let me down. Only time I tie something else is if I'm tying on a hook, then I snell it. Just my two cents, gl.


----------



## 10fish (May 12, 2005)

Check your guides, maybe you nicked one or have worn a grove in one. I am a big Sufix fan also, we use the palomar knot throwing 5/8 to 1 1/4 oz spinnerbaits for big pike in canada. Whenever I have a break off it's always been my fault ( old line , freyed line, or not repairing a nicked guide). Not saying its your fault at all , but I'm not sold as the knot being the problem.


----------



## Tokugawa (Apr 29, 2008)

Those aren't really large lures at all...you should not be having an issue like that with good braid.

I'd pull the braid off and re-spool. Then I'd use a Q-tip to check the guides for knicks and cracks.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

I really appreciate the feedback guys. I'm 99% certain this is "user-error" on my part. I remember having 2 backlashes that day, but I think they took place before I lost my lures. I think maybe the stress from that snag weakened the line and maybe it broke off on a later cast. I'll try and check my knots better or retie my line whenever I have a backlash in the future until I can replace my line. I checked out my guides and they looked clean, I'll remember that que-tip trick later on tonight. I re-tied a palomar knot on there at lunch and it seemed to hold as hard as I could pull on the line, so I really think it's a good knot. I was just out in my car and I think this is only 10# braid by the way...it looks pretty thin, but there were no visible abrasions. Here are some pictures, my zoom wasn't good enough to get the actual knot though. Thanks again:


----------



## elkhtr (Oct 23, 2006)

I doubt the Palomar knot failed, it is a very strong knot. I would check up the line for any wind knots, frayed spots, etc. You may just want to switch the line around, switching it onto another reel. Braid/fused line just doesnt break down like mono, it lasts a long time. You can reel the line on another reel and the line on the end of the spool on the current reel will be unused, relatively fresh line. I use a modified uni knot for all my knots and have good luck with it. The uni is the most versatile knot to learn and use. You can tie directly to a lure, snell a hook with it or join two lines with it. below is a link to a test of the modified uni against the palomar. Both tested very well. The Uni (fishing fool) won though 


http://www.fishingclub.com/video-tv...00/knot-wars-episode-7--fish-n-fool-v-palomar


----------



## soua0363 (Jun 10, 2005)

I have never had a palomar knot come loose but braid is known to fray and lose its knot grip. A drop of super glue or fishing glue on the knot will stop the line from fraying. The glue also helps make the knot stronger and prevents slippage.


----------

